# Need help, Garmin GPS 60CSX



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm looking to get the best chip for my handheld gps unit that shows Lake Erie ?
I'm kinda new to all the GPS stuff so any help would do. I know Lakemaster has one but its the Michigan? does it show all Erie?

How about Inland Lakes Vision? or should I be looking at something else?

I Just got a 1700 Fisherman Lund and Im trying to get it all dialed in so i can hit the water SOON.
The boat came withe a Lowrance Globalmap 100, but I have a new Garmin Gpsmap 60csx that I would like to use.(I use it for ice fishing).

Thanks for all the help.

Moke


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I got a Garmin 76CSx for Christmas last year and purchased Garmin's U.S. Inland Lakes to go with it. It installs in your PC and you can download regional maps to your handheld GPS. I fish all over the country and find it saves on buying maps and it allows you to mark waypoints and routes so you can find your way back to sweet spots.


----------

